# pea gravel!!!!



## jcw1503 (Nov 17, 2008)

I was told to put down pea gravel outside in the dog pin so it would not get muddy, but my question is would they eat it?

Also, any other suggestions!!!!

THe pin original had grass but with my dog and my sisters dog over a lot, the grass is gone!!!!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I work at a doggy daycare, and the outside halves of our play yards have pea gravel. A lot of dogs try and eat it, but then again, a lot of dogs are not trained not to eat rocks and sticks etc. I suppose it depends on the dog and if they like to eat random things.


----------



## All about Eva (Nov 22, 2008)

I am not for pea gravel. One of my dogs ate some and caused a blockage which needed surgery. I have seen multiple pets come in from boarding facilities with this issue also.( i use to work at a small animal Emergency clinic) I do not think it is a rock eating habit, but a bordem or other issue. We had our bbq pit on a patio surrounded by pea gravel and the grease cup ran over into the gravel. We by no means let him eat it, he just did when we let him out without us noticing. That being said, my work ( in private practise now) has a pea gravel back yard for boarders. We spray it down weekly with a disinfectant.


----------



## jcw1503 (Nov 17, 2008)

Is there anything that will work other than pea gravel...because i don't want my dog to end up having to have surgry...


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I explored, and dismissed, pea gravel for my 12'x18' kennel run. I put a couple of bales of straw in there each season and it helps keep the mud to a minimum. (They have a 350 gallon swimming pool/stock tank in there, so there is a potential for mud.)

They seem to enjoy rearranging the straw into "nests" and a bale costs about $3.


----------



## jcw1503 (Nov 17, 2008)

wow..I can't believe i did not think of that..thanks Rone..I might try that!!!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Here's what it looks like in there. I usually break up a bale and spread it around and leave another bale or two intact (without the twine) and let the dogs arrange it themselves.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I have had good luck using wood chips the kind that are not treated with anything. I have a large area to cover and I have never had a problem with the dogs eating them. When I have a new dog come in I always watch to make sure when they are in the pen and so far so good.


----------



## jcw1503 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah I am leaning towards hay or wood chips, with my families allergies i might have to go with wood chips, but now have different ideas to try!!!


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

Ron that action photo is nice! David


----------



## AisleyFaith (Sep 10, 2008)

I bought a kennel floor that came in connecting squares. You can google "kennel floor" and find the cheapest price. I've had mine for 2 years and it still looks brand new. It's raised so it keeps them from being wet and cold and it has not killed the grass underneath either (just thinned it out a little).


----------

